# Roamio Pro active cooling for integrated stream?



## speed_phreak (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Guys,

So I bought a Roamio Pro less than a year ago. It is currently being replaced under warranty. The integrated stream is very flakey. The roamio is installed in an open faced TV cabinet with shelves. I wouldn't say the ventilation is perfect, but not bad either.

I like to use online.tivo.com to stream shows from my computer. Sometimes it worked pretty good, but often it got stuttery and then the stream would die. When I would try to watch the show again, there would be an error about connecting to the stream. Recently I decided to dig a little deeper. I had continuous ping going from my computer to both the tivo itself and the ip address of the stream (for those who don't know, your roamio pro gets two IP addresses on your network, 1 for tivo, 1 for stream). The tivo replied very consistently. The stream is unreachable at least 50% of the time. The stream had short waves of constant pings, but it seems just going to http://<streamip>:49152/sysinfo from a web browser was enough to cause it to become unreachable.

When I am able reach the embedded sysinfo page, it seems the stream temperature creeps up to 60C and that's when it becomes unreachable again.

It seems that the integrated stream does not have adequate cooling, IMHO. I am going to wait and see how the replacement roamio performs, but I wonder if anyone has explored providing active cooling to the integrated stream and/or at least replacing the heat sink, etc?

I found the following pic in a thread here. Any idea which heat sink is for the stream?

TIA


----------



## speed_phreak (Apr 6, 2006)

Although stream related, perhaps I posted this in the wrong location. Can a moderator move this thread to the Roamio thread?


----------

